
Is Multi-Millionfold Speedup Proof That Google Is Really Quantum Computing? - Tekker
http://www.popsci.com/googles-quantum-computer-is-100-million-times-faster-than-yours
======
Tekker
I have to say, though, that regardless of whether or not it's quantum it's
still damn fast. But the question was, is it quantum? I don't exactly know how
you prove that. I assume you can, I just don't know how.

